#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petrochemical >  >  >  Paint and Coating Testing Manual

## Nabilia

Paint and Coating Testing Manual: Fourteenth Edition of the Gardner-Sward Handbook (Astm Manual Series)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

By J. V. Koleske


Publisher:   ASTM International
Number Of Pages:   925
Publication Date:   1995-05
ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0803120605
ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780803120600
Binding:   Hardcover


Book Description: 
The well-respected Gardner-Sward Handbook reflects the many changes in the paints and coatings industry. Seventy-eight chapters cover:

Current industry regulations



Main polymeric species, colorants, special pigments, extenders, and additives used in the industry today

Analyses used to dissect and analyze a coating

Instruments used in the industry

Products of the industry and how they are used and tested.See More: Paint and Coating Testing Manual

----------


## unlock

thank you very much

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Nabilia,Thanks for sharing the valuable book. I was in the lookout for this book for a long time.  You are really a source full person. Thanks again

----------


## 921802

Thank you !!!

----------


## brahmhos

thanks nabilia

----------


## smallboy

thanks Nabila

----------


## cavecanemcave

Thanks

----------


## sumon emam

thanks

----------


## juncreek

Thanks a lot , since I am looking for standard of painting test

----------


## karameltobshy

thanks

----------


## karameltobshy

sorry but the book doesn't exist 

please refresh the links

thank you

----------


## Nabilia

ASTM - MNL17 - Paint and Coating Testing Manual 14th Ed. - Gardner Sward - 1995.pdf	28.339 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## karameltobshy

Really thank you

i searched for this book many times

and finally found it here



thanks again for all your effortsSee More: Paint and Coating Testing Manual

----------


## dpd@heliocolor.com.br

Thanks Nabila

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks buddy

----------


## aragorn

Thanks alot

----------


## Ravindranath

Got a report from the link saying that " no such file found". Can somebody help me in getting this book.

----------


## rommina.contenla

please nabilia i need the link if you send me the book to download

----------


## mnthiraviam

Hi Friend.....

Link is expired... Can you please re-upload?

Thanks

----------


## mnthiraviam

> Paint and Coating Testing Manual: Fourteenth Edition of the Gardner-Sward Handbook (Astm Manual Series)
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Hi friend....

Link has expired. Can you please re-upload??

Thanx

----------


## acier58

*Paint and Coating Testing Manual*
*14th Edition of the Gardner-Sward Handbook*
*Joseph V. Koleske, Editor*

ASTM Manual Series: MNL 17
ASTM Publication Code Number (PCN) 28-017095-14


*PDF File
910 Pages
25.20MB*



1st Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

2nd Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

3rd Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

4th Link:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## vfq3481

Remarkable work Acier!!!
You are one of the best!!!

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks acier58,

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## viskzsenior

sorry but the book doesn't exist 

please refresh the links



thank youSee More: Paint and Coating Testing Manual

----------


## acier58

> sorry but the book doesn't exist 
> 
> please refresh the links
> 
> thank you



Hi,

The link that I have posted in post #21 is still available.
I just recheck it !
Try again !

Regards

----------


## viskzsenior

Sorry it must be may problem. I can't acess to mediafire. my computer returns an error message. do u have another link avaiable?

----------


## acier58

> Sorry it must be may problem. I can't acess to mediafire. my computer returns an error message. do u have another link avaiable?



For you and for all members who can't download from mediafire, I added new links.
See post #21.

Regards

----------


## nurspc

Hi I can't access the file. Has anyone got a copy they could upload please?

----------


## acier58

> Hi I can't access the file. Has anyone got a copy they could upload please?



*Here a new link*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## nurspc

Thankyou so much for your efforts. I'm sure there was a new edition coming out soon or it's out already

----------


## virus38

sorry but the link is dead.

please update the links

thank you

----------


## virus38

You are the savior acier58

Thanks a million!

----------


## acier58

> *Paint and Coating Testing Manual*
> *14th Edition of the Gardner-Sward Handbook*
> *Joseph V. Koleske, Editor*
> 
> ASTM Manual Series: MNL 17
> ASTM Publication Code Number (PCN) 28-017095-14
> 
> 
> *PDF File
> ...



*New link*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Regards

----------


## josefreitas

new link h-t-t-p://filepost.com/files/dd2ad7c7/

----------


## dtbk

Thank you very much for your great effort to share this valuable book.

It's perfect to have the latest edition of this ebook : 15th edition. There are some added chapters which provide more information.

So, are there any ones who have this updated version, please? (^_^)

----------


## Zucase

please refresh the links



thank youSee More: Paint and Coating Testing Manual

----------


## georgecis

> please refresh the links
> 
> thank you



Hi,

The link from *acier58 - Post #34* is still working, I've just tested it.

Regards

----------


## Zucase

Ohh!!! It's truth

Thank you very much

----------


## kaveh1381

Hi Nabilia
Would you please renew your link, and also do you have coating technology handbook?

----------


## abdiascalles

thanks!!!

----------


## riadrmi

I am really sorry but the two links don't lead you to the book. Only advertisements, advertisements, advertisements ....

Well, Thank you overall.

----------


## archieS

Thanks for sharing this! This is truly helpful as car painting is not an easy task. It has to undergo a ton of screening before it can get put on a car that includes exposing shades of paint to years of intense climate conditions to see if it can stand up. Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------

